# CPT Code for Laparoscopic Chromotubation



## arijitk1@gmail.com

The patient's dx is infertility and the provider is performing a laparoscopic chromotubation procedure? Is CPT code 58662 a correct code in this scenario? Please advice.

Regards
Som


----------



## Anastasia

58350. It is usually performed with another procedure.


----------



## veralis1801

58573


----------



## nielynco

arijitk1@gmail.com said:


> The patient's dx is infertility and the provider is performing a laparoscopic chromotubation procedure? Is CPT code 58662 a correct code in this scenario? Please advice.
> 
> Regards
> Som


We would need more information.  Chromotubation when performed alone is 58350, but this is the act of injecting the dye and does not represent a laparoscopic approach.  But it is often performed along with other laparoscopic procedures to check for tubal patency after another procedure is performed.  When done to diagnose tubal patency before doing additional work you can bill, if done after a procedure to be sure the tubes were not compromised or that the procedure worked, it would not be billable.  The code you are asking about 58662 would be reported if the surgeon was say removing endometrial implants.  If that is the case, the chromotubation will probably not be paid separately.


----------

